

80 — Trip logging on your iPhone - martinnormark
http://geteighty.com/

======
arkades
The problem with some of these minimalist sign-up pages: I have no idea what's
being pitched to me. I mean, yes, "track my trips" (or, in the About section,
track my driving). What does that offer me that makes it worth trying?

If the product has any value, the page isn't illustrating it to me. The point
of a minimalist page isnt' to throw just /any/ one-line slogan/summary at you,
it's to throw a one-line that captures the value the product is offering you.

(By the by, I'm not being at all facetious - I still don't know what that app
is supposed to do. Is it a mapper? A timer? Does it link photographs to GPS to
track roadtrips? All of the above? None of the above? "Track" is just too
vague).

~~~
martinnormark
You're making a valid point, thank you very much for the feedback.

I added "Keep track of your driving and export your trips when you need to
file expense reports, do your taxes or other deductions", instead of the
secondary "sign up" message.

